# أين مملكة سبأ؟؟؟؟ زمن هي بلقيس؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

هي مملكة قديمة امتدت من شواطيء البحر الاحمر و الحبشة







وضمت جنوب جزيرة العرب حيث تقع اليمن في أيامنا هذه
واستمرت حتى استيلاء الدولة الحميرية عليها في اواخر القرن الثالث بعد الميلاد،
بدأت المملكة بالازدهار حوالي القرن الثامن ق.م.
















اشتهرت سبأ بغناها وقد تاجرت بالعطور والدرر و البخور و اللبان 
وقد ذكر إنتاجها للعطور في عدة مصادر مثل العهد القديم والإلياذة.
وقد ذكرت سبأ في القرأن الكريم ولها سورة بأسمها فيه ، 
وذلك لكثرة القصص عنها ، وأشهرها قصة بلقيس بسليمان النبي،
وقصة السد العظيم وسيل العرم.

































~ مملكة سبأ ~

لم يرتبط تاريخ اليمن السحيق باسم مملكة من الممالك القديمة مثلما ارتبط باسم سبأ التي ورد ذكرها في الكتب السماوية، 
وحيكت حولها الأساطير، والحكايات والقصص، 
لتتبدى من خلال الكم المتراكم عبر القرون من الصور والتداعيات والأخيلة العالقة في الوجدان الشعبي 
وأعمال العديد من الفنانين رمزا تتزاوج فيه معالم الجمال الفاتن، والرخاء العميم، والثروة الوفيرة والقوة المنيعة.
نشأت مملكة سبأ قبل القرن العاشر ق.م وكانت عاصمتها مدينة مأرب، 
وقد تمكن ملوكها حوالي منتصف القرن الثامن ق.م 
من بناء السد المشهور بسد مأرب ومن انشاء علاقات تجارية مع شواطئ أفريقيا ومع بلدان بعيدة مثل الهند وبلاد اليونان، 






















كما استوطن السبأيون مناطق في أفريقيا
وانشأوا فيها ممكلة خاضعة لهم عرفت باسم «مملكة الأكسوم».
يعتقد ان السبأيون عاشوا شمال اليمن في صحراء الجزيرة العربية
ومن ثم هاجروا واستقروا في اليمن واختلطوا بالمعينيين سكنة اليمن القدماء وثم تمكنوا من الاستيلاء على السلطة.
بقي تاريخ نشوء حضارة سبأ موضع خلاف حتى الآن،
فالسبئيون لم يشرعوا بكتابة تقاريرهم الحكومية حتى سنة 600 قبل الميلاد، 
لذلك لا يوجد أي سجلات سابقة لهذا التاريخ، ويعتقد أن السبأيون قد أسسوا مجتمعهم ما بين 1100-1000 قبل الميلاد، 
وانهارت حضارتهم حوالي 550 بعد الميلاد، 
بسبب الهجمات التي دامت قرنين والتي كانوا يتعرضون لها من جانب الفرس والدولة الحميرية.

وقد أشار انجيل اليها أن ملكة سبأ ستقف في يوم الدين

كانت مأرب هي عاصمة سبأ، وكانت غنية جداً، والفضل يعود إلى موقعها الجغرافي، 
كانت العاصمة قريبة جداً من نهر الدهنا الذي كانت نقطة التقائه مع جبل بلق مناسبة جداً لبناء سد، 
استغل السبئيون هذه الميزة وبنوا سداً في تلك المنطقة حيث نشأت حضارتهم، وبدؤوا يمارسون الري والزراعة،
وهكذا وصلوا إلى مستوى عال جداً من الازدهار. لقد كانت مأرب العاصمة من أكثر المناطق ازدهاراً في ذلك الزمن.
أشار الكاتب الإغريقي بليني ـ الذي زار المنطقة وأسهب في مدحها ـ إلى وقال أنها أراضي واسعة وخضراء.






محرم بلقيس " معبد برآن "

تشير المصادر التاريخية والأثرية إلى أن معبد ( برآن) يعد المعبد الرئيسي للإله ( المقة ) إله الدولة السبئية، 
ويطلق العامة على أطلاله ( محرم بلقيس )، ويرجع تاريخ بناءه إلى القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد، أي إلى زمن المكرب السبئي " ، 
الذي يدعى آل ذرح بن سمه علي " الذي قام بتسوير حائط المعبد.
وتمثلت هذه الأهمية بأنه كان رمزاً للسلطة الدينية في سبأ، وكان لازماُ على الشعوب التي ضمت إلى الدولة السبئية زيارة معبد ( برآن )
وتقديم القرابين والنذور لإله المقة سيد ( برآن ) تعبيراً عن الخضوع والولاء للدولة السبئية.
وإضافة إلى ذلك كان معبد برآن من أشهر الأماكن التي يحج إليها اليمنيون وغير اليمنيين - 
وهو حج له شعائره وطقوسه الخاصة به - وكانت زيارات الحجيج تجرى في مواسم محددة من كل عام ، 
فقد كان هناك مواسم الحج الجماعي الذي يجري خلال شهر ( ذأبهي )، 
أما موسم الحج الفردي الذي يختلف شعائره وطقوسه عن الحج الجماعي،
فقد كان يجري خلال شهر ( ذي هوبس ).






وظل معبد برآن مكاناً مقدساً تمارس فيه العبادات إلى بداية النصف الثاني من القرن الرابع الميلادي،
ويبدو أن المعبد هجر بعد ذلك، وهو ما يتوافق مع ظهور العبادات ( إله السماء والأرض ) وعبادة الرحمن ( رحمنن ). 






وأصبح محرم بلقيس ومنطقة مأرب قبلة للسياح وموضوعا مهما للبحوث الأثرية، 
خاصة بعد ان أصبح أول المواقع الأثرية يجرى له عمليات التدعيم والصيانة يتم فتحه أمام السياحة. 
ولا يزال جزءاً كبيراً من الآثار اليمنية مطموراً تحت الأرض، حيث يعتقد علماء الآثار إن إزالة التراب عنها قد يعيد النظر في الحضارات القديمة. 
وقال الدكتور "بوركهارت فوكت " رئيس فريق المعهد الألماني للآثار الذي عمل الحفريات الأثرية في موقع المعبد خلال الفترة " 1988 ـ 1997 " 
ورئيس فريق التدعيم والصيانة " 1998 ـ 2000 " ، أن المعبد تطور في القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد من معبد بسيط إلى مجمع شامل 






يضم مرافق العبادة وورش العمل ومطبخ ومرافق صغيرة لأغراض الأعمال الاقتصادية.
ويضيف" فوكت" في تقرير نشر حديثا:" ان المعبد استخدم على مدى 1500 عام على الأقل وبشكل مستمر".
وأشار إلى إن معبد آلهة المقة ـ معبد برآن أهم المقدسات التابعة لعاصمة السبئيين مأرب.
وقد عثر أثناء التنقيب على عشرات النقوش وعلى مجموعة من التماثيل،
كما عثر أيضاً على عدة ألوان ومناضد حجرية مزخرفة.
وبحسب تقرير "فوكت " يحتل معبد ( برآن ) مكانة مميزة بين بقية معابد الإله المقة سواءً تلك المشيدة في مأرب ،
أو تلك المنتشرة في أماكن بعيدة عن حاضرة الدولة السبئية كمعبد المقه في صرواح ،
ومعبد " هيران " في عمران ، ومعبد " ميفعم " بالقرب من خمر وغيرها.

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/مملكة_سبأ




​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع راااائع جدا 


الرب يباركك


ننتظر المزيد


----------

